# In House safety Meetings



## Legion (Oct 19, 2010)

Voltech said:


> Im going to start giving in house safety meetings or OTJ. I have taken the OSHA 10 and 30, but dont know what I need to make sure everyone knows other than the obvious safety issues.
> 
> Anyone here do this for their company?
> 
> Should this be something I take on with on 40 hrs of safety training myself?


Absolutely, _if_ you're actually passionate about it and willing to take on the aggravation that will come forth.

I've been presenting a 3-4 hour monthly safety meeting to a group of around 40 people for close to three years now, and I still haven't taken OSHA 10 or 30 training modules. Albeit, I have been considering taking them on my own time in the near future.

With my company, corporate safety managers develop a packet of generic info each month for me to distribute. I add to that with a discussion of all near-misses and accidents that have occurred in the previous month. I also create a back-to-basics discussion where we all review some particular aspect of our work. If possible, I also search online for articles, photos, events, videos, etc to bring in. I than have a round table where people can bring forth any safety concerns or questions.


----------

